# Growing tulips in a pot



## swimmer_spe (Oct 2, 2016)

I have purchased a box of Canada's 150th tulips
http://blog.newinhomes.com/news/how-to-grow-your-canada-150-tulips/
However, there is nowhere on my property that I can simply plant them in the ground. So, I thought of putting them in pots and growing them that way. I live in an area that gets below freezing. I do not have a garage, I have a shed. I could put them in my basement, but it will be almost a warm as my house all winter.

So, How can I do it?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2016)

They can take some freezing, I think I have heard something about how fast they freeze and thaw, which might be much faster than when they are in the ground.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 10, 2016)

Most bulbs need to be wintered before they can grow in the spring. Problem is that a pot is not as insulated as the ground. It freezes more thoroughly and thaws more often. If you can keep the pot in the shed and cover it well (so the freeze/thaw cycle doesn't get to it) you may be able to move them outside in the spring. You can try planting pot and all into a storage bin full of dirt.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 11, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Most bulbs need to be wintered before they can grow in the spring. Problem is that a pot is not as insulated as the ground. It freezes more thoroughly and thaws more often. If you can keep the pot in the shed and cover it well (so the freeze/thaw cycle doesn't get to it) you may be able to move them outside in the spring. You can try planting pot and all into a storage bin full of dirt.



My shed will stay cold, and will only warm up if the air is above freezing. 
What if I just leave them in my basement?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 11, 2016)

The problem is if they thaw, they can rot. So the shed may not be best, but I know zilch about your basement's climate so how can we answer that question. The idea is to insulate the pot from frequent changes in climate. Once it gets cold, it should stay cold. Freezing isn't always necessary


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 12, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> The problem is if they thaw, they can rot. So the shed may not be best, but I know zilch about your basement's climate so how can we answer that question. The idea is to insulate the pot from frequent changes in climate. Once it gets cold, it should stay cold. Freezing isn't always necessary



My basement is a few degrees cooler than the rest of my house It will not freeze, but It will not drop below 65F either.

My plan would be to pot them now, leave them in the basement and then take them out when the spring melt is on.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't spell it out any better, so good luck.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 12, 2016)

If you plant them in a pot in your basement they will likely start to grow.
Tulips need to be chilled before they grown. I would put the pots in your shed and leave them until spring. When leaves start coming up bring them out and start watering them.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.weekendgardener.net/flower-bulbs/forcing-120712.htm


----------

